# professional catering name



## pbenton (Apr 25, 2015)

Good Evening,

My name is Paul I'am in an Entrepreneurship Program as we speak,I'am currently a home cook, and through the program I'am going through they support catering Businesses I have a PASSION, and I want to find a name that will REALLY Put it out there to my community as well as great revenue I want my customers to come and enjoy my home cooked meals.? It was suggested to me sometime back by a friend that what I should start doing is make a few different types of meals or dishes and throw them out there as "SAMPLES"???

any Ideas will help?? I'm REALLY PASSIONATE about my cooking and I want to succeed in the catering/cooking Industry.

I'm looking for any and all types of catering Ideas what's good in the market what to look for and the do's and don't's?? would love any advice as this is something that I want as it as been a dream of mine for many years.

Thank You,

P. Benton


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds highly illegal to me. You cant serve people food from your home and charge them for it.


----------



## pbenton (Apr 25, 2015)

IF YOU READ THE POST IT SAYS NOTHING ABOUT CHARGING THE,??? i SAID "SAMPLES??????????????


----------



## pbenton (Apr 25, 2015)

chefbuba said:


> Sounds highly illegal to me. You cant serve people food from your home and charge them for it.


 "SAMPLES"? my post says nothing to the term of charging anyone anything at anytime?? please re-read the post before you know what someone is saying.

Thank you and have a good day


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Chill dude, thats not how you get people to help you.


----------



## pbenton (Apr 25, 2015)

I understand that?? folks read post as they like to read them and assume what someone is saying before actually reading the post, my post clearly says "SAMPLES" is says nothing about charging anyone any price I'm looking for positive feedback and I know that there will be folks out there that will give their opinion, but if you don't read the post correctly then there is no need to respond??

I'm just asking for help with a name not anything else??

I'm new to the Entrepreneurship and I'm wanting "Help to get a good name out there that's all

thanks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Calm down..... everyone gets pretty excited when starting a new project.

I read your post over several times yesterday and couldn't figure out what your main question was.

You did say something about feeding people your home cooked dishes and TBH I thought the same thing as @chefbuba

That you were going to cater from your home.

If you need help and want useful tips from the community then step back and post thoughtful questions that make sense.

Also please understand we cannot "teach" you all the ins and outs of the biz .

The best way to learn how to cater is to go get a job in the industry and soak everything up like a sponge.

What works (or doesn't) are good things to discover on your own.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

About naming your biz....IMO the worst names are the ones someone just pulls out of a hat.

Or asking strangers on a random forum for one.

We know nothing about you or what type of catering you have in mind.

IMO the name is the least important part of the biz.

Things like how to write your menu or decide your portion sizes and how to cost them out or obtain permits and licenses or hiring competent staff......the list goes on and on.

Are they teaching you in this entrepreneurship class how to write a business plan?

mimi


----------



## pbenton (Apr 25, 2015)

yes they will being doing so I'm just getting in to the Entrepreneurship program so I'm just getting started I'm sure that in time that they will be teaching me the business planning I'm new to all the Entrepreneurship thing. I have been cooking all my life and it is a passion of mine and I just want to be the best that I can be.?? and I do apologize for the rudeness I'm just trying to get professional help so that I can have a GREAT place to eat and my main Question was is it a good Idea to cook some of my dishes and set up a sample table?? in other words have people in my community come and try FOR FREE the products that I cook?? just as if you go to the mall and they hand-out toothpicks with chicken on the end of it?? that's what I was asking and if it wasn't clear enough please forgive me.


----------



## pbenton (Apr 25, 2015)

*It was suggested to me sometime back by a friend that what I should start doing is make a few different types of meals or dishes and throw them out there as "SAMPLES"???*


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

On Tilt Catering

How about this one;
Pauls Boutique.


Yes have people try your food for free why not lols.

Have fun Paul and take it easy.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

About the free sample thing.
If you are planing to set up at the mall I am pretty certain you will need to get with them beforehand for consent.
You will also need permits and licenses and have a certificate proving that you have taken some sort of sanitation classes.

Look I am not trying to be negative but if you want to handle food in America (are you in America?) there are lots of hoops you have to jump thru.
The government entities are very serious about food safety.

Just the way it is.
mimi


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, given your.... unique style of articulation.......I too was wondering where in the world you happen to be?

And also just what kind of business you're planning to eventually run, after word gets round how good your samples are....as at first you indicate catering, then you say _"so that I can have a GREAT place to eat" _indicating more

of a sit-down type of restaurant. Confusion is confusing--while clarification makes things much clearer. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

Dear Paul:

Do not pay much attention to negative feedback. I was asked a longtime ago to invest in a startup chain called Starbucks. I said: "I don't think that will catch on."

Where there is a will there is always a way. Maybe find someone who is catering needs some help. (Job search "catering help wanted") Many kitchen open only for breakfast; their kitchen is for rent other times of the day. In addition, the lower entry cost starting a food truck may be something that you may want to consider. Buying a truck and refurbishing may be an option. Having worked for myself, I can say I had a slave driver as a boss and was always exhausted. Despite your inclinations to the contrary, the hamburger and fries is the number one menu item in the USA. (Think McDonalds) I saw a successful business in town called "Pizza and More".

Good luck.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would definitely gather the food safety codes of your area before you start anything! A large number of States interprets the FDA guidelines as such. You are not allowed to produce or manufacture any food from your home to the public. Even if it is* Free* or* Samples or anything!!*

I'm sure that's why @chefbuba mentioned it. In most States, once you receive a violation, you will never be able to get a food permit.

That type of post usually means the person has, been there-done that, and is trying to help.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

chefboyOG said:


> On Tilt Catering
> 
> How about this one;
> Pauls Boutique.
> ...


Pauls boutique. I see what you did there. [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## artisticone59 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, 

Yeah, I agree with pretty much everyone here... To have a passion for something and to make it a business are two different things.

To really get serious about the in's and out's of a Food Business you should see if you can find work in a place that does it well to begin with.

You should also interview people who are currently doing this job.

You should have an awareness of food trends and how long they last. Ex: Cupcakes, Donuts etc.

You should keep in mind where you are. For instance the Coasts seem to be the places where Food Trends start.

I have worked in both the East and West Coasts and am currently in Minneapolis, This City is sophisticated but also not as adventurous as other places.

The restaurants that do well here are the Olive Gardens, The Applebees. etc. The Chef Driven restaurants at first have great years, but unless they get the support they don't survive.

Also the weather is a factor. in the fall and summer the places do well, but in the Winter some of the places are a ghost town.

All of these factors need to come into play to be successful in this business.

I hope I have helped you..

JoAnna


----------

